# Skyrim/fallout mod commission?



## Bartlebyjones (Mar 22, 2013)

I was wondering if anybody possibly knew of a 3d modeler who also can make Skyrim or fallout 3 mods that I can commission? I don't know of many 3d modellers personally and the ones that I do know of don't have any experience with mods. Does anybody know of any modelers that also can port their work into Skyrim of Fallout 3? I'd be very grateful for anybody's help or recommendations.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 22, 2013)

You might want to scope out the forums on the Nexus, that site handles mods for both Skyrim and FO 3.


----------



## Tiamat (Mar 22, 2013)

I recommend you check out the official Bethesda forums, specifically their modding section. Quite a few guys there.
Another major modding community is TESNexus.

EDIT: Fox Ninja'd me.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 22, 2013)

I can but it's going to be expensive :V


----------



## Bartlebyjones (Mar 23, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> I can but it's going to be expensive :V



Well I figured it'd not be very cheap to do this sort of thing. Can you show me examples of what you consider your best 3d models and give me some estimates please?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 23, 2013)

Just FYI this isn't an appropriate forum for selling/hiring. If you want to post a listing put it in the Black Market. This is more art talk forum.


----------

